
Mungo Man Finally Returns Home - slowhand09
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/mungo-man-finally-goes-home-180972835/
======
bwilli123
Is there any evidence that Mungo Man bears any relation to the individuals who
currently reside where he was buried 40,000 plus years ago?

~~~
daxterspeed
It's incredibly unlikely that there's anything left that would let us deduce
this man's lineage. Given what we know it's dramatically more likely that the
aboriginals are related to him than any other group of people.

What I assume you're asking is if the aboriginals really have any right to
claim the Mungo Man's remains. Regardless of family relations they disagree
that these remains are "property of the scientific community". A lot of grave
robbing has happened in the past in the name of archaeology and while these
remains were on display at a museum that's not necessarily the most respectful
way to treat these remains.

~~~
danieltillett
Everyone who lived 40,000 years ago is either the ancestor of everyone alive
today or the ancestor of no one.

~~~
angry_octet
This is an appealingly simple soundbite but it doesn't account for geography.

A better question might be, 'why does ancestry even matter?'

